# your favorite breed of dog?



## APartOfMe (Feb 5, 2018)

post the breed of dog you like the most, and the cutest picture you can find. (of course you can post a picture of your dog if you want!)


----------



## APartOfMe (Feb 5, 2018)

my favorite dogs are beagles


>


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 5, 2018)

German Shepherds.


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2018)

Newfoundland dog.


----------



## proflayton123 (Feb 5, 2018)

Probably golden retriever


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 5, 2018)

Chihuahua/Terrier, because if my dog can read and understand English, and he read any other breed, he'd kick my ass.


----------



## darcangel (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Vieela (Feb 5, 2018)

Pugs. Just love em'.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2018)

Heinz 57.

Most breeds of dog are horrible inbred and disease prone abominations these days.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 5, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Most breeds of dog are horrible inbred and disease prone abominations these days.


The same can be said for most humans.


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 5, 2018)

I had briards (French sheepdogs) growing up, so I guess I think they're the best. They are the only two dogs I loved, I hate all other dogs


----------



## puss2puss (Feb 5, 2018)

... hot-dog is good though..


----------



## Beerus (Feb 5, 2018)

i like wolfs


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Feb 5, 2018)

My little monster obviously (Great dane)


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 5, 2018)

Bulldogs since I have an Olde English one~


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 5, 2018)

German Shepherds then maybe Huskies.


----------



## wafflestick (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Jayro (Feb 21, 2018)

I love Blue Heelers, more commonly known as an "Australian Cattle Dog". (There is also a red heeler variant)


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 21, 2018)

/thread


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 21, 2018)

Cocker Spaniel, their ears man


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2018)

*
Fig. 1: German Shepherds 
*

That tendency that German Shepherds have of tilting their head while looking at you, like they are saying "what the heck are you doing?"... It's so cute!

and...






*Fig. 2: Tri-color Collies.*

Beautiful, intelligent, low maintenance dogs. They are so trouble free, never causing a problem, adapting and socialising quite well with other dogs.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 21, 2018)

If wild ones count, I'd pick wolves or foxes. If not, husky.


----------



## Fizzystar (Feb 21, 2018)

Corgis are magnificent creatures.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> *
> Fig. 1: German Shepherds
> *
> 
> ...


American German Shepherds are horrible never get an American one. American ones are bread for appearance. And are specifically bread to have a lower back legs for competition, but they end up developing leg problems. They are nothing than just show. They are useless for hunting and for guard dogs. I actually want to get a German Shepard. They are huge dogs. How big they are is scary actually which is why I want one.

American German Shepard pic. Notice its lower back. A non American one should have a flat back when standing.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> American German Shepherds are horrible never get an American one. American ones are bread for appearance. And are specifically bread to have a lower back legs for competition, but they end up developing leg problems. They are nothing than just show. They are useless for hunting and for guard dogs. I actually want to get a German Shepard. They are huge dogs. How big they are is scary actually, which is way I want one.
> 
> American German Shepard pic. Notice its lower back. A non American one should have a flat back when standing.


Yes, this is true. Perhaps the problem is worse with the American ones, but this is a (bad) trait of the race/breed.
During my childhood I had an (Argentine) German Shepherd, and though it died at 17 years old (he was/looked quite old), he had back leg problems since he was around 12 years old.

That said, I have to say that dog was incredibly faithful, strong and intelligent, it would always sure protect the family. Such a beautiful dog. Hell, I loved that dog. But sometimes he wanted to play way too long, it could get a little tiring, specially because it had quite a lot of strength and stamina.

PS: And no, my dog didn't have such a low back, hell what do you do to the poor dogs in America?


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, this is true. Perhaps the problem is worse with the American ones, but this is a (bad) trait of the race/breed.
> During my childhood I had an (Argentine) German Shepherd, and though it died at 17 years old (he was/looked quite old), he had back leg problems since he was around 12 years old.
> 
> That said, I have to say that dog was incredibly faithful, strong and intelligent, it would always sure protect the family. Such a beautiful dog. Hell, I loved that dog. But sometimes he wanted to play way too long, it could get a little tiring, specially because it had quite a lot of strength and stamina.
> ...


In America they are bread that way for competition. Its more for looks rather than function. They actually develop health problems because of this.
They are bread to be less alert, attentive, less serious and gentler. This is why the police force, service work, hunters, and using them as guard dogs won't get American ones.

Heres some info on it.
http://dogtails.dogwatch.com/2012/03/30/the-americanization-of-the-german-shepherd/

I live in the states so I'm going to specifically get a European one.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 21, 2018)

I like pugs, saying that, too many issues and health problems with flat faced dogs, so I wouldn't have one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2018)

Surprising amount of people favouring German Shepherds. I do have one ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/going-to-throw-a-stick-around-a-while-dogs-interest-depending.385090/ )... it's a dog really. Nothing I find to especially recommend it over many of the other choices, and indeed the Heinz 57 I mentioned earlier.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Surprising amount of people favouring German Shepherds. I do have one ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/going-to-throw-a-stick-around-a-while-dogs-interest-depending.385090/ )... it's a dog really. Nothing I find to especially recommend it over many of the other choices, and indeed the Heinz 57 I mentioned earlier.


Looks like a beautiful doggo, would trade it for a Heinz 57 if you are interested. /s



PS: Actually I love my very annoying and jealous as fuck mixed dog, so I take it back.





*
Fig. 3: A Heinz 57*

It may be horrible like the overgrown rat-like dog above, but they're lovable still. Be warned, their traits end up being very random, this one for example is annoyingly jealous and gets very irritated if she smells you've been with other dogs.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Surprising amount of people favouring German Shepherds. I do have one ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/going-to-throw-a-stick-around-a-while-dogs-interest-depending.385090/ )... it's a dog really. Nothing I find to especially recommend it over many of the other choices, and indeed the Heinz 57 I mentioned earlier.


German shepherds are nice guard dogs. And don't wanna mess with a police one. They go straight for your nuts.
I want a big dog. Most of my owned dogs were small ones and medium size ones. Im tired of little midget dogs and I want a big dog. I want its growl to shake the floor.

Pitbulls are banned in the UK. But there is a lot of illegal ones out there using them as fight dogs. It seems like they are going to be banned in some states in the US. My uncle owns a pitbull and its pretty calm. And I use to own a Rottweiler and a Chow Chow and it seems they are being targeted too. I don't know for sure though.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Woof


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Looks like a beautiful doggo, would trade it for a Heinz 57 if you are interested. /s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My midget chihuahua looks like a rat. And it cries non stop. All it wants is attention. It has to always be around someone or else it starts crying.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2018)

Break into my house and that one will probably bring you a squeaky toy. Bring a steak with you and he will do all his tricks as well.

Equally most shepherds I meet have a little girly yip, he certainly does. Occasionally you get some good barking, though the effect is marred somewhat by him toddling off to get a drink to soothe his throat.

Now the Dobermans we had in my formative years... that's a different matter.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

This dude right here


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> German shepherds are nice guard dogs. And don't wanna mess with a police one. They go straight for your nuts.
> I want a big dog. Most of my owned dogs were small ones and medium size ones. Im tired of little midget dogs and I want a big dog. I want its growl to shake the floor.
> 
> Pitbulls are banned in the UK. But there is a lot of illegal ones out there using them as fight dogs. It seems like they are going to be banned in some states in the US. My uncle owns a pitbull and its pretty calm. And I use to own a Rottweiler and a Chow Chow and it seems they are being targeted too. I don't know for sure though.


One good thing about German Shepherd is that they are obedient, and they will not attack if you tell them not to attack.
Also they normally would avoid looking for trouble or biting somebody.
But if someone tries to attack you they will jump over him for sure.

That said, they're big dogs, but not BIG dogs.
I remember my German Shepherd was being bitten/strangled by a Dogo Argentino (that is a mad big dog, hard to control also) and the only solution was to beat the dog's head with a shovel several times until he decided it was a better idea to release my dog. (Notice: No dogs were killed, hurt yes, killed nope). Yeah, my dog was already 11 years old, so perhaps a little old, but still there are way bigger dogs.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> One good thing about German Shepherd is that they are obedient, and they will not attack if you tell them not to attack.
> Also they normally would avoid looking for trouble or biting somebody.
> But if someone tries to attack you they will jump over him for sure.
> 
> ...


Ya they are pretty tame when trained. Which is why I want one. My uncle has one and its a nice dog. Its not the biggest dog but its still big. And I want a big tame dog. I like to keep my dogs in doors and train them to pee and poop outside. When ever they have to go outside to do their business they scratch the door to let me know.

One of my uncles had a dog that was attacked by his other dog and its blind in one eye now. He had to kick the dog and hit it hard to stop it from attacking. My uncle had to get rid of it because it was to aggressive.


----------



## THYPLEX (Feb 21, 2018)

The corgis , how majestick they are


----------



## Chary (Feb 21, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen, have you ever just wanted a pure ball of innocent happy fluff as your puppy friend? Then have I got the dog for you



 

Samoyeds. They are perfection. They are floof.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't like dogs.
I do like beagles tho.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2018)

Those thinking German Shepherds are cute then mine after deciding he wanted to sort his own dinner


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 25, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Those thinking German Shepherds are cute then mine after deciding he wanted to sort his own dinner
> View attachment 115710


Very cute indeed. Mine used to do that to when we went to the wildness. 
A pity the wild rabbit could give him parasites.


----------



## Frezgle (Feb 25, 2018)

I grew up around various pit/pit mixes so those are my favorite  I know they're kind of hard to define as an actual breed since there's so many varieties. Staffies in particular are just great. They're so much wider than they have any right to be.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Feb 25, 2018)

Terriers are the best!


----------



## Takeshineale128 (Feb 25, 2018)

Cocker Spaniel because of their ears and a German Shepherd like the look of them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HamBone41801 said:


> Terriers are the best!


don't like Terriers are too noisy (barkers)


----------



## loler55 (Feb 25, 2018)

australien sheppard 2 years old today



https://filetrip.net/dl?uuE6McVhbU







arrrrrrrr i hate pictures here

enrage!!!

cant post a pic here... it is to cryy


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 25, 2018)

loler55 said:


> australien sheppard 2 years old today
> 
> 
> 
> ...








PS: Also, nice dog.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 26, 2018)

I like this suave MF right here.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 26, 2018)

Border Collies!


----------



## Stephano (Feb 26, 2018)

All dogs are precious


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 26, 2018)

Lupa, goddess of wolves.


----------



## loler55 (Feb 26, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> thank you
> 
> PS: Also, nice dog.


thank you for your work
we have him since he was 7 weeks old
he kisses on command
he is born for swimming (he love it so much .. cant go with him to watter without to see him in it)
Australian cattle dog
that means 
he protects us
We live without neighbors in a commercial area
but with 9 cameras and that dog no problem


----------



## x65943 (Feb 26, 2018)

I had a golden chow (golden retriever x chow chow) growing up, and I still think they're super cute. They have really cute blue tongues!


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 26, 2018)

Porgi! 

Granted they are just a hybrid between a Pug and a Corgi but they are so awesome


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Very cute indeed. Mine used to do that to when we went to the wildness.
> A pity the wild rabbit could give him parasites.


Vet said it was OK as long as we keep his worming tablets up to date.


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 26, 2018)

Pugs


----------



## megaswablu (Mar 1, 2018)

the doge breed. and Shih Tzu


----------



## Lmaokernel (Mar 1, 2018)

I've always loved pugs

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2020)

I've been wanting a Beagle for some years now!
I even have its name chosen already:
*Paprika*

*



*

But they don't exist in my city so I don't think I'll ever have a beagle


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 22, 2020)

My favorite breed of dog is a collie. You can blame Lassie for that.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 22, 2020)

Blue Heeler (Australian Cattle Dog)



 

and Australian Shepherds.


 

What can I say? Those Aussies make good dog breeds!


----------



## Chary (Nov 22, 2020)

Miniature pinscher! They look and act like a huge dog that got hit with a shrink ray. 




 

I never thought I'd be a dog person, until I got my dog. He's the best...mostly because he's pretty much a cat in a dog's body.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 22, 2020)

My favourite dog is Rottweiler. A very beautiful friendly dog. Yes, I said "friendly" because they don't attack people and they do not, I repeat, do not aggressive towards people. I know a owner who was wonderfully guy that had two Rottweilers - a female and a male. They were super friendly toward people.

Those dogs who are aggressive towards people like you see many time on the news are the BAD OWNERS! NOT THE DOGS!





Toy American Fox Terrier.... And this is also my favourite and my previously own dog which passed away for 14 years: A friendly and very intelligent dog. He knows 5 sign language tricks. He had an amazing personality too! Awesome! Missed him terrible. One day I will get one like him again. Only two dogs I will repeating get them because they are only dogs absolutely my favourite breeders.





Remember, aggressive dogs of any are the BAD OWNERS, period! Most human owners who are bad to dogs and cats are the CRUELEST AND SCUM on the Earth, to be honest! 

To be honest... DONT LISTEN TO THE IDIOT REPORTERS on the television. Most of them are not educated about dogs! THE BAD OWNERS are the reason, period!

Anyway, that's them. My dogs. Good dogs and this Rottweiler is SUPER friendly! One day. I want to wait until Coronavirus is passing. Can't wait!


----------



## Chary (Nov 22, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


>


Dawww! How cute! He looks like my dog if he jumped in some white paint from the neck down, hahaha.

I know min-pins aren't considered as "aggressive by nature" as Rottweilers or Dobermans, but yes. I agree completely--it's down to the owner to train their dog/don't abuse them into becoming bad. They're all lovely breeds.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2020)

Tie between german sheppard and husky


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 22, 2020)

Chary said:


> Dawww! How cute! He looks like my dog if he jumped in some white paint from the neck down, hahaha.
> 
> I know min-pins aren't considered as "aggressive by nature" as Rottweilers or Dobermans, but yes. I agree completely--it's down to the owner to train their dog/don't abuse them into becoming bad. They're all lovely breeds.



THANKS! 

Exactly. I walked down the street near my home a few days ago. I saw a female mini pinscher sniff anywhere. There were the owner somewhere. I decide to knee down and called her to come so I can pet to test to see if she shy away or showing an aggressive toward me like barking. She didn't show anything and just run toward me in excitement and laying down roll so she let me rubbed her chest. So cute. See ? Good owners means good dogs. That's simple.

Don't judge those dogs by appearance. That's false! Judge owner by looking at dogs to see if those are aggressive or not are the responsible of the owners.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 24, 2020)

weiler dane


----------



## CharlieWex (Dec 23, 2020)

I love retrievers ! They are the friendliest dogs in the world.


----------



## Gew (Dec 23, 2020)

We had a Riesenschnauzer when I was just a kid. He was loud though so our redneck neighbors shot him at blank range. I'll never forget when my mum told me what had happened. I was so devastated.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)

Couldn't resist but still true!


----------



## Minox (Dec 23, 2020)

Poodles. Now fite me :V


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2020)

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross obviously lol.

Here is Bailey as a pup look how cute he was.






Bailey nowadays


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 239121
> 
> Couldn't resist but still true!


But there are so many types, which is the whole point of this thread
You can have mechanically recovered pork
You can have mechanically recovered chicken
You can have mechanically recovered beef (or veal in some cases)
You can have mechanically recovered lamb for some of them
You can have mechanically recovered goat on one occasion I saw
You can have mechanically recovered combinations of any of the above -- shop I was in yesterday had beef flavoured mechanically recovered chicken and veal.
This is also before we get to the likes of spices and


*mechanically recovered = polite way of saying noses, lips and arseholes + whatever we squirted off the abattoir floor. Tastes good though and always a good answer to a militant vegetarian when they claim you waste the animal and only eat the "good" bits.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)

Good point, well made @FAST6191! If I must choose one then....


----------



## leon315 (Dec 23, 2020)

Natural selection will filter out those weak ones.
Chihuahua: Am I joke to you?

Anyway I love all kind of dogs. Except Chihuahua.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Natural selection will filter out those weak ones.
> Chihuahua: Am I joke to you?
> 
> Anyway I love all kind of dogs. Except Chihuahua.


There are plenty of abominations, be they small and ratty or otherwise, if survival of the fittest is the order of the day.

Think my favourite was I got a 1950s series of picture encyclopaedias but as I am too lazy to go grab a camera and them then for now

https://www.vintag.es/2019/04/then-and-now-dog-breeds.html


----------



## leon315 (Dec 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> There are plenty of abominations, be they small and ratty or otherwise, if survival of the fittest is the order of the day.
> 
> Think my favourite was I got a 1950s series of picture encyclopaedias but as I am too lazy to go grab a camera and them then for now
> 
> https://www.vintag.es/2019/04/then-and-now-dog-breeds.html


THAT *Dachshund, OMG those tiny short legs, it's unbearable!*


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> But there are so many types, which is the whole point of this thread
> You can have mechanically recovered pork
> You can have mechanically recovered chicken
> You can have mechanically recovered beef (or veal in some cases)
> ...




Thats why I don't eat hot dogs at all. Those people are sick and disgusting! *VOMIT*


----------



## djpannda (Dec 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> But there are so many types, which is the whole point of this thread
> You can have mechanically recovered pork
> You can have mechanically recovered chicken
> You can have mechanically recovered beef (or veal in some cases)
> ...



its almost lunchtime






but seriously, I love small dogs.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)

CallmeBerto said:


> German Shepherds.


The dog for the Alpha Males. 

Just kidding, but German shepherds are awesome!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 23, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Thats why I don't eat hot dogs at all. Those people are sick and disgusting! *VOMIT*



Then you've never had an Ambassador Old Fashioned or Natural Casing wiener. Delicious, you're completely missing out on the best dogs on the planet. Nothing whatsoever like Oscar Meyer, Bar S, Ballpark, Fun Dogs, Tom Sawyer, and all of those disgusting monstrosities.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Thats why I don't eat hot dogs at all. Those people are sick and disgusting! *VOMIT*


Don't see the problem myself.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Then you've never had an Ambassador Old Fashioned or Natural Casing wiener. Delicious, you're completely missing out on the best dogs on the planet. Nothing whatsoever like Oscar Meyer, Bar S, Ballpark, Fun Dogs, Tom Sawyer, and all of those disgusting monstrosities.



Good for you. Hahaha. I ate them at Red Sox baseball during my field trip from school a long time ago. Dont liked it and wont eat today. Here in Portugal and tried it for the first time last summer 2020:






Yuck! Dont liked it! Waste my money so I ate all of it, lol! Good thing that I don't have stomach aches, thought!



FAST6191 said:


> Don't see the problem myself.



Ok.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 23, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Good for you. Hahaha. I ate them at Red Sox baseball during my field trip from school a long time ago. Dont liked it and wont eat today. Here in Portugal and tried it for the first time last summer 2020:
> 
> View attachment 239180
> 
> ...



How do I know that's an Ambassador? Also, wtf is all over that thing? Looks disgusting, like someone puked on it. How could you even taste the wiener to know if you liked it? It's drenched with way too much condiments. I wouldn't eat that.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> How do I know that's an Ambassador? Also, wtf is all over that thing? Looks disgusting, like someone puked on it. How could you even taste the wiener to know if you liked it? It's drenched with way too much condiments. I wouldn't eat that.



Yeah but I want to know if it taste was the same as in America version. Indeed, they weren't. : )


----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 23, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yeah but I want to know if it taste was the same as in America version. Indeed, they weren't. : )


Put some plastic wrapping over everything and it might taste more authentically American, you never know.

Back on topic, chi-spaniels (Cocker Spaniel/Chihuahua) are absolutely gorgeous. I was at my therapy session literally two weeks ago and one of the staff who runs the place where it is had her chi-spaniel Rosie with her... omg, I've never known a friendlier, cuter little bundle of joy ever and she was so soft AWAAAAA <3


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 14, 2021)

He greets 



 

Then back to sleep 



 

Le basset hound, he's over 100 in dog years


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2021)

> *your favorite breed of dog?*



Golden Retriever

 

Flat Coated Retreiver


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 14, 2021)

Walking mop (shih tzu)


 

What do you get when you mix a bulldog with a shih tzu?


A bull shihtz 



 someone actually did this:


----------

